# Social Casino >  *****ing bxxxxxxxxx on pool

## Dannybourne

Can somebody tell me how I keep getting *****ed by players when I have them beat on black say and all sudden they log off only for me to come back into game to have missed my shot!! It's def not my internet as to much of a coincidence keeps happening when I have players beat!! Help before I track one of these *****ers down!!!

----------


## kooky panda

These are not *****ers. There have been some connections errors in the game. TL is currently working on this.

Same thing happens to me. I also will see more of the connection problems when the game is nearing the end of the gameplay with only a few balls left.

See current thread: 

https://forums.storm8.com/showthread....s-Lost-Tickets

----------

